# Top 20 Most Wanted Unreleased Blu-rays



## espodo




By Eric Podolsky , 10/12/12



As the Blu-ray format slowly pushes DVDs into yesterday’s news, us videophiles couldn’t be happier with the ever-growing plethora of old films getting remastered and released in a pristine HD format. We are very grateful to live in a time when we’re able to experience film at a cinematic level in our own homes -- Blu-ray has truly improved the quality of home theater in ways that none of us could fathom a decade ago.



But there are still a massive number of classic films that, for whatever reason, have yet to get the proper HD treatment. The causes for these delays are varied: there are legal issues, print quality issues, or just annoying marketing schemes where studios hold back titles just because they can. Though the number of yet-to-be-released-on-Blu-ray films is through the roof (and thankfully shrinking every year), AVS has got some favorites that we feel should be of the highest priority for release. Here are a bunch of great titles that AVS members would most like to see get a Blu-ray remaster. And if you find yourself saying, “Really?! They haven’t released that one yet?” you’re not alone, we’re saying the same thing. Some of these titiles are obvious and some are obscure, but all are excellent films that AVS feels deserve a lovingly restored transfer. So get on it, studio execs! We’re on to you...



*True Lies*







James Cameron really likes to keep his fans waiting when it comes to Blu-ray releases of his movies, and *True Lies* is at the very top of the list for us. It’s got everything a guy could want in a film -- scene after scene of great action, plenty of comic relief, and what is probably the best on-screen strip-tease of all time by Jamie Lee Curtis. Though nothing is confirmed, we’ve heard rumors that 20th Century Fox is planning on a Blu-ray release of *True Lies* in 2013 that could be tied into a promotion. Here’s hoping it’s true...



*The Abyss*







There has been word spreading around the interwebs that James Cameron is about to start working on a new high-def transfer and master of *The Abyss*. Seeing as this mysterious, awe-inspiring film has never even had a proper widescreen DVD release (nor has *True Lies*), this is much welcome news.



*Bad Boys II*







Why this 2003 Michael Bay action film hasn’t been released on Blu-ray yet is one of the great mysteries of our time. Luckily, a fan wrote Sony Entertainment asking this very question, and received this answer: “Because Michael Bay wanted to be more involved in the product that is going to be released. Taking the fact that Michael Bay now has other projects going on, and the fact that there has been talk about making *Bad Boys 3*, we believe that the *Bad Boys 2* Blu-ray will most likely be released when *Bad Boys 3* premiers at the movies." Good luck waiting around for that to happen...



*The Beach*







This Leonardo DiCaprio thriller is a wicked good time, and long overdue for a Blu-ray release. If you’ve been waiting for this one, you’re in luck! Our sources tell us that *The Beach* is currently slated for an August 2013 release.



*Schindler’s List*







Though Universal has announced that this iconic film is being restored as a part of the studio’s 100th anniversary “celebration,” no release date date has been given. We can only assume that it will see a 20th anniversary Blu-ray release in 2013.



*Ghost World*







Terry Zwigoff’s adaptation of Daniel Clowes’ graphic novel has been a cult favorite since its 2001 release, but we see no current signs of Blu-ray in its horizon. We do know that it will get the Criterion Collection treatment when it is finally released, but there are no clues as to when.



*Vanilla Sky*







This psychedelic mind-bender from Cameron Crowe is a visual marvel, but it’s being held back by Paramount for reasons unknown for us. We do know that the lack of a *Vanilla Sky* Blu-ray has nothing to do with director Cameron Crowe, who has made clear his desire to release it. According to Crowe, “I think ultimately it will come down to Paramount hearing from the fans, so feel free to write ‘em and tell ‘em you’re interested.”



*Dick Tracy*







After a number of lawsuits, the rights to *Dick Tracy* are finally in the hands of director and producer Warren Beatty, who made the film a loving homage to the comic books and noir films of the 30’s and 40’s. Happily, a release date has been set: *Dick Tracy* will hit Blu-ray on December 11, right in time for the holidays.



*Ghostbusters 2*







Frustratingly enough, an announcement was made back in 2008 that this film would see a Blu-ray release very soon. Well, it’s four years later, and there’s nothing to report. Dan Aykroyd did tweet a while back saying, "*GB2* on Blu-ray - it's definitely coming out (with some extras/commentary)," but no official announcement has been made yet. Who knows what the cause of this is, as the first film saw release over three years ago. The waiting game continues...



*Tootsie*







Considering this film was an absolute box office smash when it hit theaters in 1982, its surprising to see *Tootsie* left behind in the Blu-ray market. This may be due to the fact that it saw an anniversary DVD release as recently as 2008, so they may be holding back the Blu-ray so as to not get in the way of that release. Whatever the reason, we’ll just have to wait to see a cross-dressing Dustin Hoffman in HD.



*The Right Stuff*







There had been rumors floating around that this 1983 film about the birth of the U.S. Space Program would see a Blu-ray release as early as 2011, but sadly, this has still not come to pass. There may have been problems with the master, but it seems like Warner Bros. has been holding on to it for a 30th Anniversary release -- word has recently come out that the film is slated for a Q4 2013 release.



*Pink Floyd’s The Wall*







Unfortunately, there’s not much news about this one. Seeing as *The Wall* album was just released in a deluxe format, and that 2012 is the film 30th anniversary, it seems like this crazy-bad-trip of a movie should be out on Blu-ray by now. There was a report from Pink Floyd engineer James Guthrie back in February that he was currently working on bringing the film to Blu-ray, but the process is clearly taking a while. This may be due to a poor film print: recent screenings of the film on Palladia HD revealed many scratches, tears, and other flaws. Hopefully the delay of this release is due to the addressing of these issues.



*Aladdin*







Oh, Disney. Why must you torture us with your frustrating marketing schemes? The studio has been keeping this all-time animated classic locked in the vaults, though all sources point to an *Aladdin* Blu-ray seeing the light of day in spring of 2013 for its 20th anniversary. The wild animation and color in this film have no equal, and should look stunning in a remastered HD format.



*Who Framed Roger Rabbit?*







Remember this one? *Roger Rabbit* has to be the best mix of live-action and 2D animation of any film, and it will finally see Blu-ray release in 2013 for its 25th anniversary. The official Disney announcement says the disc will include three remastered animated shorts featuring Roger and Baby Herman.



*Mary Poppins*







Speaking of live-action and animation hybrids, this 1964 Disney musical truly set the bar for how it should be done. There is absolutely no word on a release for this one, though we would put our money on Disney it holding back ‘till 2014 for a 50th anniversary release (they’re all about those anniversaries).



*Thunderbolt and Lightfoot*







This underrated 1974 Clint Eastwood film features an Oscar-nominated performance by a very young Jeff Bridges, though it has somehow been forgotten by many. The lack of a Blu-ray release (and an out-of-print DVD) may have something to do with Eastwood’s longtime feud with United Artists -- he vowed to never work with them again due to their lack of promotion for this film when it was released. Due to this grudge, a *Thunderbolt and Lightfoot* Blu-ray may be in limbo for quite some time...



*The Keep*







Talk about a truly lost film. This creepy, polarizing Michael Mann-directed horror film holds its share of cult followers, but is largely unknown to most due to the fact that it was never even released on DVD. It is thought that this is due to copyright issues stemming from the Tangerine Dream-penned soundtrack, so folks hoping to see *The Keep* on Blu-ray may not want to hold their breath -- this one’s got slim hopes (thankfully, it is available on Netflix streaming).



*Sorcerer*







Here’s another forgotten classic that features a Tangerine Dream soundtrack. This 1977 action adventure film is a white-knuckled good time, but sadly has only seen a less-than-adequate, full-screen DVD release thus far. Director William Friedkin has expressed interest in bringing *Sorcerer* to Blu-ray (possibly as a Criterion Collection release), though there are plenty of legal issues to work out first -- apparently Universal and Paramount don’t even know who owns the rights to the film. Here’s hoping they work this out ASAP.



*The Great Escape*







This thrilling 1963 Steve McQueen film about a prisoners’ escape from a German POW camp is currently in the queue for a 50th anniversary 2013 release, according to the PR dept. of Fox Home Entertainment. We expect it to look fantastic -- those motorcycle chase scenes through the European countryside are on a grand scale.



*The Wicker Man (1973)*







Unlike the 2006 Nic Cage re-make and the 2006 sequel, *The Wicker Tree* (both awful films), this creepy 1973 original has rightfully earned its cult status as a bizarre horror classic. And while those two lesser films have both seen Blu-ray releases, this far superior original has no release date on the horizon -- looks like fans will have to keep waiting blindly on this one.



*The Big Sleep*







Though *The Big Sleep* is considered the ultimate Humphrey Bogart/Lauren Bacall collaboration, there’s no telling when Warner Bros. will finally release this thrilling 1946 noir. It has seen a few DVD releases, so it’s certainly on their radar, but we have no idea when the Blu-ray will see the light of day.



Honorable Mention:

*Zardoz*







This one’s quite a shot in the dark, but we’d love to see this campy, very trippy 1974 sci-fi starring Sean Connery get a proper Blu-ray release. It features: a floating, talking stone head-god (named Zardoz, of course), psychic babes, 70’s retro-future sets, and Sean Connery prancing around half-naked in a diaper and a ponytail. What’s not to love? This awful/amazing movie probably isn’t on any studio exec’s radar, and will probably never see an HD release, but we can dream, can’t we?





For more unreleased Blu-ray titles, check out the Official AVS Blu-ray Wishlist Thread


----------



## swarm87

rodger rabbit? hell yea, i want that


----------



## The Mice

The Keep...definitely. THAT would be awesome!


----------



## Daniel Chaves

as for Ghost Busters 2 on blu-ray I have been following this for a LONG time and it was stated that when Ghost Busters 3 hits theaters we will see Ghost Busters 2 hit shelves on Blu-Ray, I pray they do a better job with Ghost Busters 2 then they did with Ghost Busters 1 when it was released to blu-ray...

I LOVE Dick Tracey, I already pre-ordered it through Amazon ^_^


----------



## kenkraly2004

That's a good list and I agree with all the choices. Other than the ones on the list can't think of anything else.


----------



## 100pr00f

you know what els would be nice ...little giants..........boom just blew your mind


----------



## coolcat4843

Here are some that should be added to that list:

_Harlem Nights{/I]
Hoodlum
Midnight Run
Vampire's Kiss_


----------



## ComradeBrehznev

Waiting for Schindler, waiting, waiting.
Thx for news on Dick Tracy, I will pre-order that....


----------



## capnsmak

Nice, I'm pre-ordering Dick Tracy as well.


----------



## sheshechic

Rush with Jason Patric & Jennifer Jason Leigh
Mothman Prophesies
A Lot Like Love
Storm of the Century
Valley Girl
Circle of Friends

What about TV series like Millennium?


----------



## Dave84

"I'm not bad I was just drawn that way" Jessica Rabbit has to be one of if not the most eye pop'n cartoon characters ever put to paper. The film is a riot of classic cartoon/live action and vivid color and deserves a BR make over. Won't mind seeing the Great Escape/Right Stuff given a face lift and a BR treatment. The Big Sleep should be seen in its original and complete presentation and in glorious grainy B&W. As far as the rest, sure why not, well, with the exception of Zardoz it stunk.


----------



## Red Nightmare

Not a single David Lynch film? For shame.


----------



## kosha

I am waiting for Searching for Bobby Fischer (1993).


----------



## waynebruce

ATTN: Anyone with inside info on SORCERER.
I'm sure some of our members are in the movie industry, would love to know what the status of this GREAT film is in the court system. Does anyone have inside info to get a statement from Mr. Friedkin.
Can't wait much longer to have it released in bluray. Please, I'm begging you, Mr. Friedkin.
Thanks
Wayne Bruce


----------



## repete66211

Tootsie and The Right Stuff have been on my wish list since I've owned a Blu-ray player.


----------



## DoxieRob

A few more for a wish list...
Strange Days
El Cid
Fall of the Roman Empire
War and Peace (the 1967 Russian version)
Terms of Endearment
300 Spartans
The Blue Max
The Great Race
The Core


----------



## repete66211

I forgot to include The Killing Fields.


----------



## robnix

There's some great choices in this list, but The Wicker Man and The Beach? Really? Two absolutely terrible movies. 1973's The Wicker Man is already availble on BR and is a much much better movie that that horrid 2009 remake. As far as The Beach goes, Danny Boyle has said he'd like to recut and rerelease it to fix that muddled mess of a movie.


----------



## LeBon

What about the Eagles "Farewell Tour I"


----------



## Will Binegar

Great catch with The Keep. How about "Open Range"? Has "Return of the Pink Panther" been released yet? ( I still can't believe that they left the best film out of the box set.)


----------



## Kewjoe

I'd like to see Dragon the Bruce Lee Story brought to Blu-ray. The DVD release was pretty low quality.


----------



## dobyblue

The Beach is great as is, would love to see it re-cut but would still definitely pick up the Blu-ray release of the current version. It's certainly not "muddled" in a manner that you don't know what's happening and the cast and performances and soundtrack are killer. Plus Virginie Ledoyen in 1080p would be nice.

Would like to see "The Fan" on Blu-ray.


----------



## Wryker

Disney has MANY that I'd like to see including Aladdin and:
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Hercules
and some i can't recall right now!


----------



## cvye

To Have and Have Not (1945)
Around the World in 80 Days (1956)
Bedtime Story (1964)
Naked Prey (1966)


----------



## uchukaiju

Who the heck is actually waiting for BAD BOYS 2?!

From the list, I'd defiantly buy THE KEEP, SORCERER, and THE ABYSS!


----------



## repete66211

I'll say it since no one else has. Ghostbusters 2 is just an awful movie and the reason 3 was never made.


----------



## eyeguy1

The Song of the South


----------



## Shalimar

Zardoz FTW


----------



## zzippy

Hear My Music on ANY type of DVD.


----------



## larryy

O Lucky Man
Forbidden Zone

They took forever to make it to DVD, but they did. HD now, please!


----------



## caribiner23

_Mulholland Drive._ This movie would look absolutely brilliant in its darkness on Blu-Ray.


----------



## greggweir

Never Cry Wolf. One of the most stunningly beautifully photographed films ever.
Fearless (1993 Peter Weir)
Mosquito Coast
Year of Living Dangerously
Quiet Man (believe it may be slated for next year from Olive Films)
Silent Running
The Big Red One


----------



## BishopLord

Not interested in buying "discs" anymore. HD streaming, yes.


----------



## scottm18

There's some good ones on this list but I vote for:

Three top requests: "The Great Race", "Hedwig and the Angry Inch" (awesome soundtrack), and the underrated Laura Dern period piece "Rambling Rose". Plus "Map of the Human Heart" and the 1995 version of "A LIttle Princess" would look great on Blu. Oh...and how 'bout the "Gods Must Be Crazy" series (serious cleanup of print needed!).

For the Halloween season, three cult-classic horror movies need BD attention: "Dead End", "American Gothic", and the movie-within-a-movie "Anguish".


----------



## yacht422

loa! When?
This "best movie" is way overdue for a blu ray - - - david lean's best directorial accomplichment!


----------



## Ron Coleman

One which desperately needs to be re-mastered and put on blu ray is John Ford's masterpiece, "The Quiet Man." Ford's best non-western, one of Wayne's great performances. And, there is Barry Fitzgerald. And Maureen O'Hara. And Victor McLaglen. The DVD available now has a distinct green hue, (because its Irish?) and looks AWFUL. It is technicolor (three-strip?) by Winton Hoch, and I bet it could be beautiful. But as is, it is terrible. A crime.
This one is top of the list.


----------



## kucharsk

_Best Years of our Lives_. It made it to DVD fairly quickly but there's no news on the Blu-ray front.


----------



## Fishhooks

Anything on the horizon for "The King & I" "Oklahoma" and "Carousal"


----------



## Fishhooks

Trying again, attempted to post this a while back?

Any news on BR releases of Carousal, Oklahoma and The King and I.


----------



## drabo

I'd Personally Like to See & GET: "Alice Sweet Alice", "Pretty Baby", "I Madman", "Flesh For Frankenstein", "American Gigolo", "Looking For Mr. Goodbar", "Bar Fly", "Midnight Express", "Tropical Snow'', "The Mack", "Uptown Saturday Night", "Which Way Is Up", "China Girl", "Kiss Of Death", "Bicentennial Man", "The Boost", "Best Seller", The "Friday The 13th TV Series", The "Witchblade TV Series - with Yancy Butler", and The "Pretender TV Series". Drabo. B-}


----------



## geogan

Yes I've been waiting for The Abyss for years. They even made a bags of the DVD version of this - it's in a stupid 2:35 letterbox format on DVD (not anamorphic) so it isn't even available at a full DVD vertical resolution never mind 1080P!
Also many of these movies have already been shown in full HD on Sky Movies in the UK so the studios HAVE actually produced HD masters of them - they just haven't put them on Bluray yet. The Bond films, Jaws, Aladdin, The Core, Wicker Man - I've seen all these on Sky Movies HD (or Disney Cinemagic HD) already a long time before Bluray releases...


----------



## jdougmc

I totally agree with True Lies. As soon as I saw the title of this article, that's the movie I thought of before even seeing the list.


----------



## whasaaaab

The keep wouldbe awesome i stii have it on VHS lol taped off the tv many many years ago lol. The entity just came on bluray so heres hoping for the keep a reslly good horrow movie


----------



## Rchiffelle

The Keep, definitely a unique take on Anderson's book and completely forgotten. I still have highest quality version ever released, widescreen laserdisc. Maybe I should hook my old pioneer back up, since this likely will never be a blu-ray or even DVD (unless you count the cheap overseas transfers).


----------



## ADickDid

Willow.


----------



## Daniel_BMS

Only The Strong deserves a comment section mention.


----------



## lovewizard

Finding nemo
bad boys 2
star trek voyager


----------



## RSTitleExaminer

I'm waiting for Finding Nemo on December 4th. All of Pixar's stuff is reference quality material.


----------



## crobb666

add
-The Iron Giant
-The Bruce Lee collection( The Big Boss, Fists Of Fury, and return Of the Dragon, and Game Of Death)
-The Wraith
-Red Sonja
-Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: The Movie ( With deleted ending and Behind the shells featurette)
-Batman: Mask Of The Phantasm
-Phantasm
-The Friday the 13th collection
-Swamp Thing
-Return Of The Swamp Thing
-The Punisher(Dolph Lundgren)
-Tenacious D in The Pick Of Destiny
-Don't Tell Mom The babysitter's Dead
-Ace Ventura
-The Addams Family (and Values)

Basiclly all the Cult and forgotten movies from my childhood!


----------



## crobb666

I could go on and on.


----------



## upsfeedr

Blood in Blood out


----------



## crobb666

the Blood Of Heroes


----------



## md1953

Finding Forrester
Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## tomtastic

True Lies will be the first one here release on BD.


----------



## tomtastic

All three TMNT are already out on BD.


----------



## AYColumbia

Yep, been waiting for True Lies and The Great Escape for a long time. Would love to see:
Always - 1989
The Black Hole - 1979
Far and Away - 1992
Lara Croft Tomb Raider: The Cradle of Life - 2003
The Train - 1965
A Shot in the Dark - 1964
The Return of the Pink Panther - 1975
The Pink Panther Strikes Again - 1976
Revenge of the Pink Panther - 1978


----------



## dguarnaccia

I can't believe Willow hasn't made the list. It's a classic, and if baffles me that Lucas hasn't release it yet.


----------



## tomtastic

Yeah, Legend is on BD but not Willow. I'd like to see White Fang on BD in original widescreen. It's a beautiful movie only to be full screen in VHS, Laserdisc and DVD.

Screamers.
The Shadow, German release but no US yet.
Mission to Mars, I'd really like this one soon, not sure why it's not out yet.


----------



## tomtastic

We need an article on top 20 movies you'd like to see converted to 3D.

I'd add:
The Matrix
Fifth Element
LOTR trilogy
Star Wars
Star Trek
2001
2010

What's your favorite 2D-3D movie you'd like to see?


----------



## cid67

how about releasing Tristan & Isolde


----------



## tomtastic

Tucker: The Man and His Dream, I have on Laserdisc, nice cover.


----------



## tomtastic

Supernova
Innerspace


----------



## tomtastic

1984 (1956)
1984 (1984)

Someone mentioned Open Range, there's a French region free release.


----------



## mankite

How did the Sapranos not make the list?


----------



## tomtastic

Tequila Sunrise
Breakdown


----------



## tomtastic

Duel
West World


----------



## rkoster25

Anyone here grow up in the 80's? How can Berry Gordy's The Last Dragon not be on the list?


----------



## mcneilms

Somewhere in Time
Sleeping Dictionary


----------



## scoleman

Life Force- on DVD but not BD- Space Vampires !


----------



## parkman

what about shane?


----------



## coolcat4843

_The Addams Family_ *and* _Addams Family Values_


----------



## tomtastic

Cat People, on DVD and HD DVD (which I have on HD DVD and LD)

What? No Urban Cowboy?


----------



## BenjaminKing

The Age of Innocence is my top pick


----------



## ort

Non-Special Star Wars!

Also, Miyazaki...

Totoro, Mononoke and Spirited Away.


----------



## gumpertz

Tootsie, Mary Poppins, The Great Escape, and Bogey's version of The Big Sleep (I'd also vote for the Robert Mitchum one), sure, why not? But Zardoz? Wicker Man? A waste of valuable BD conversion energy, to me. The one I have really been drooling for and hope is in the offing, is the BBC production of Dennis Potter's The Singing Detective with Michael Gambon. Forget (as most have done) the Robert Downey, Jr. remake. I would snap that up in a heartbeat.


----------



## tomtastic

Timeline


----------



## Snc735

Not going to happen, but..... Stargate Sg-1 complete series.


----------



## blastermaster

Young Guns 2 and while they're at it, a reissue of the original Young Guns.


----------



## Craig Peer

I would love to see Peter Seller's / Blake Edwards best movie on Blu Ray - The Party. I love that movie. Where is it?


----------



## maxfilm

I've been waiting for The Abyss for some years now actually !


----------



## Bladerunner1959

Sexy Beast,,,,,,,,,,,,,,re The Keep! Ditto, Aladdin ditto


----------



## Fishhooks

Hey "robnix"

One person's meat is another person's poison!


----------



## Jmouse007

I would also love to see a fully restored digital masterpiece Bluray of The Great Race. Tremendous film and Jack Lemon considdered it his best film. It also features the largest pie fight ever filmed. So "Push the Button Max!" and get this film released in Bluray.

As much as I can't stand Barbra Strisands political views, I would also love to see "Whats Up Doc?" also digitally restored and released on Bluray. It is such a classic, funny comedy.


----------



## akcorr

Give me True Lies, Schindler's List, Bad Boys II, The Right Stuff, Aladdin, and Who Framed Roger Rabbit and I'll be a happy man


----------



## tomtastic

Popeye


----------



## tkurkowski

The movie with some of the best cinematography ever done isn't on this list? Have none of you ever seen The Black Stallion?????


----------



## VChile

"Touch of Evil" is available in the UK but not US yet. That's the one I'm waiting for most.


----------



## 16x9enhanced

some mind boggling choices on this list.
I mean what about The Way We Were or From Here To Eternity.
I think those 2 films might be a bit more sought after than the friggen Beach. I mean good grief.
what about the following--My Left Foot; Sophie's Choice; Ordinary People; Hud; Tender Mercies; It Happened One Night; A Place in the Sun; The Lion in Winter; Jezebel; etc. etc.


----------



## BillBragg

The Keep may be on YOUR Netflix streaming but it's certainly not on mine. Nice tease though.


----------



## rsinclair

I'd trade them all for Electric Dreams...


----------



## Smigro

I would love to see a remaster of Steven Kings "The Stand" on blu ray.


----------



## orange260z

I second the "request" for The Eagles Farewell Tour I... really surprising it's not out, as I believe it was shot in HD, and it was already released on HD-DVD so the video side should be pretty much ready to go... even on the audio, I hear that there was always some sort of "hidden" DTS-MA track on the HD-DVD...


----------



## Paul.R.S

@BillBragg: I'm not seeing that THE KEEP is available via Netflix streaming either. I've PMd Eric (the writer of the original piece).

SCHINDLER'S LIST has been announced for March 5, 2013:

http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=10259 

@UchuKaiju: Yes, some of us are indeed eagerly looking forward to BAD BOYS II, despite the Bay-haters and incredulous comments such as yours. "Wooosaaaaaa."


----------



## Yoma44

The Iron Giant isn't on there?

That's the first one that came to mind when I saw this headline.
Another favorite with my group is the Emporer's New Groove.


----------



## Jacob305

the abyss is top on my list. its the only movie in my all time favorites 10 favorites that is not on blu ray.


----------



## Sandy S

I'd like to see, Le Grand Bleu (The Big Blue) the original version. It was a hit in Europe but a flop in the U.S.--where it was trimmed, rescored, and given a new ending. I saw the Japanese release selling on Amazon for $158.00.

"Luc Besson's The Big Blue has endured as a minor cult classic for its gorgeous photography (both on land and underwater) and dreamy ambiance. Jean-Mar."


----------



## bobgong

What? No Woody Allen films on this list? 'Take The Money And Run', 'Bananas', etc...?


----------



## trick211

I know this is an old thread but I would love to see Russian Ark brought to Blu-ray.


----------



## tarquincat

Restored "One Eyed Jacks"


----------



## Steve544

They got the first two on the list right...look forward to the Abyss extended version on Blu Ray especially. Would also like to see Tombstone on Blu Ray with its extended version, not the almost 5 minute cut version already out.


----------



## DrWizard

The Wall is a perfect candidate for Blu Ray! It was originally filmed on 70mm high-speed high-resolution film with 6-track sound. I remember seeing it in the theater (many many times) as a teen and being amazed at the clarity and detail. You can see every fiber in the carpet in the opening scene. I really wanna see this in 1080p!!! (on my 102" projector screen)

The original film negatives and developing/processing cost over a million $$ per 15 minutes of film (and that's in 1982 dollars). In 2002 MGM created 20 new 70mm prints from the original negatives. So the original negatives must still be in a vault someplace. No need to remaster a blu ray from a scratched up copy.


----------



## Zenyatto

I am a huge John Cassavetes fan. One of the two movies I am referring to one that made it to DVD but almost impossible to find: The Killers(early sixties). The other one is Brass Target that made it to laserdisc but NOT to DVD.
I have two more: Purple Hearts and Mulholland Falls.
I am still hoping all four make it to BD DVD.


----------



## UofAZ1

The majority of films listed in this thread are already in 1080p on Vudu streaming. I've had True Lies, Tucker the man and his dream, Somewhere in Time and many others in HD for a very long time. The Abyss is one of the hold outs in HD even on Vudu.

Even have the Audrey Hepburn classic "Wait Until Dark" in HD Vudu knowing it will be forever till that classic gets a Bluray release.


----------



## tomandjarryy12

hi...welcome to this forum site, here you can find lots of things, i suggest you for your answer you have to contact any expert, right now i have no knowledge about your question, sorry for that.....
-------------------------------
 Top Ten classified website


----------



## dauber65

Bad Boys 2 is my favorite movie. I have been waiting for years and years for the BLU-RAY of it to come out. Blows my mind its still not released.
Been reading several reasons why it is not out yet, all of which suck. Bring me my bad boys 2!


----------



## pitpat

Sigur Ros: Heima

Absolutely stunning concert film shot all over Iceland. Only available on DVD for some reason.


----------



## loop7

*Bad Day at Black Rock & In Harm's Way*


----------



## jaflores99

"No Escape" 1994. Really enjoyed this b-film. Good action, good pacing, and a solid story. Fun, Fun, Fun.








Have been waiting to see if they release it on BluRay for a while. :-(


----------



## colnago

dauber65 said:


> Bad Boys 2 is my favorite movie. I have been waiting for years and years for the BLU-RAY of it to come out. Blows my mind its still not released.
> Been reading several reasons why it is not out yet, all of which suck. Bring me my bad boys 2!



Is one of the reasons because Bad Boys 3 is not out yet?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1502397/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


----------



## ElJimador

Not counting The Abyss or Pink Floyd: The Wall (since they get enough love from others here), this is my current top 20 of movies never released on BD (not even region B crappy transfers or impossible to find ones like Strange Days or Summertime):

High Society
Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?
Ordinary People
Husbands and Wives
Seven Brides for Seven Brothers
The Private Lives of Elizabeth and Essex
Lone Star
The World According to Garp
The Nun's Story
Fandango
Klute
Punch-Drunk Love
1776
Real Genius
Reversal of Fortune
Running on Empty
Silkwood
Seven Days in May
The Bedford Incident
Before Sunrise / Before Sunset


----------



## JA Fant

Another vote for 'The Wall'.


----------



## solarman1966

I want The Time Machine to watch again. I know its kinda old but I liked it.


----------



## steve1971

Since I am a die hard Elvis Presley fan I would like to see EPE and Sony team up and release the Elvis Aloha From Hawaii dvd boxset on Blu ray as well as the 68 Comeback Special boxset. So far they have released some of Elvis's movies on Blu ray as well as the concert doc's Elvis On Tour and Elvis Thats The Way It Is. Why not the 2 I mentioned above? The Comback Special and Aloha were THE highlights of Elvis career and I think its time they get a Blu ray release!!!!


----------



## jbug

I'd like to see the 1993 version of The Secret Garden on BD.


----------



## BSpielbauer

solarman1966 said:


> I want The Time Machine to watch again. I know its kinda old but I liked it.



Hey, Solarman1066 -- I am a bit confused here. I am assuming you are referring to the older 1960 classic version? If so, the Blu-Ray of THE TIME MACHINE has been out on Blu-Ray in the US since this past August (2014) -- as I recall. It is a decent transfer, overall. (Not a GREAT transfer, but it most definitely decent.). I believe right now Amazon has this for $13.89 (as of February 14, 2015).

Or, am I missing something?

- Bruce


----------



## BSpielbauer

UofAZ1 said:


> The majority of films listed in this thread are already in 1080p on Vudu streaming. I've had True Lies, Tucker the man and his dream, Somewhere in Time and many others in HD for a very long time. The Abyss is one of the hold outs in HD even on Vudu.
> 
> Even have the Audrey Hepburn classic "Wait Until Dark" in HD Vudu knowing it will be forever till that classic gets a Bluray release.



Good information, thanks. However, it is also best to keep in mind that this thread was specific to Blu-Rays -- and also that there are a lot of folks here who have been less than satisfied with high definition streaming -- and any of the Video-On-Demand options, even the ones with downloading options. This most certainly includes Vudu, or any of the others. High definition is a very big bucket, with lots of variation in quality filling it. In my own case, my frustration with Vudo, Amazon streaming, Netflix streaming, Itunes, etc., is due to the severe compression which always exists, and which becomes very noticeable and even annoying to me on my 110 inch screen. I even see its results on my two 65 inch screens, and I am hard-wired (ethernet Cat6, throughout the house). So, it is not even the lossiness of a wi-fi setup. For many others, it is the frustration of dealing with very limited audio choices, and in some cases with limited subtitles, or no option for subtitles... etc.

I know, some of us are dinosaurs. But, I keep trying streaming, about once every three months -- and have never been happy with the results -- from any of the providers.

Back on topic -

I wish for:
The Abyss; 20,000 Leagues (a guilty pleasure); Mulholland Dr;

- Bruce


----------



## edgeh2o

Sigur Ros Heima, Slipstream, The Abyss, that's all I can remember right now.


----------



## darthray

Like many others


True Lies
The Abyss


and I would love also to see this one


The 13th warriors


Ray


----------



## csan

Despite "The Wall" is my top wanted title so far, Roman Polanski´s "Pirates" is also on my list. It was released in France a couple of years ago, than disappeared from stores...


----------



## jillbrazil

Runaway Train and Wolfen . Any chance of the uncut version of The Devils in my lifetime ?


----------



## Nexgen76

Another vote for The Abyss


----------



## blackssr

Another vote for The Abyss


----------



## 84lion

Aside from the ever-popular Abyss and True Lies, these:

Barry Levinson's Avalon and Tin Men (and also Liberty Heights...and Bugsy..and Wag The Dog)

Brigadoon

Telefon (Charles Bronson/Lee Remick - while we're on Bronson, how about Breakout?)

The Prince of Pennsylvania (Keanu Reeves) 

Lucky Numbers (John Travolta)

Hanover Street


----------



## TheUglyBad

blastermaster said:


> Young Guns 2 and while they're at it, a reissue of the original Young Guns.


I so much agree with you.


----------



## MrGrimble

Scrubs!


----------



## MrGrimble

...and also The Abyss


----------



## FilmReverie

Before Sunset and Before Sunrise.


----------



## Reckless95

Bad Boys 2 was great. Love that one, still to date.


----------



## biggin

Abyss


----------



## 84lion

Two others that came to mind:

Time After Time (Malcolm McDowell)

The Saint (Val Kilmer)


----------



## 7channelfreak

Reckless95 said:


> Bad Boys 2 was great. Love that one, still to date.


I bet we see it now that they are working on BB 3.


----------



## mhawryl

I want Peter Sellers' The Party on Blu-ray.


----------



## Anthonie Zapata

*Digital Copy*

So after all this time I decided to start redeeming digital copies of movies I've been purchasing. if you have the DVD and download and install the Vudu Home Disc to Digital application, or just go to walmart, or even search vudu, you can get an HD digital version with the same resolution as Blu-Ray. The application and walmart will cost $5 for the HDX version and $2 for standard (DVD) version.

The Blu-Ray disk may not be out but I just use my DVD version to get the HDX (1080p) video on with vudu.com, cost me $5 but until the Blu-Ray disc comes out this will do


----------



## Anthonie Zapata

This can be done from home with various DVDs and BluRays provided you have a dvd/bluray drive to read the disk. Not all work this way but I can assume those can be done at walmart, haven't tried yet since I just started doing this.


----------



## Anthonie Zapata

Forgot to mention to just download the digital HDX version without having the dvd would cost $10 and is located at vudu.com, just search Bad Boys, or Bad Boys II and choose to rent or buy.
Then all you need is to login vudu, on your ps3, ps4, ipad, iphone whatever and it will be there for veiwing whenever and wherever you need it provided you have an internet connection


----------



## LDBetaGuy

mhawryl said:


> I want Peter Sellers' The Party on Blu-ray.


It was released on Blu-ray not too long ago.


----------



## ellisr63

I'm waiting for "Some kind of wonderful" to come out on BR.


----------



## They_call_me_Roto

Hayao Miyazaki's "Sprited Away" in North America. It has been released in Japan/asia, and in the UK just last November. The UK version is region encoded so useless to me.

EDIT: I just saw today that this film *is* going to be released in North America on blu-ray on June 16th this year. Yeay!


----------



## djkest

They_call_me_Roto said:


> Hayao Miyazaki's "Sprited Away" in North America. It has been released in Japan/asia, and in the UK just last November. The UK version is region encoded so useless to me.


 If I'm not mistaken it's been out for quite some time.

http://www.amazon.com/Spirited-Away...&qid=1427838370&sr=8-2&keywords=spirited+away

Also Vanilla Sky has a release date now:
http://www.amazon.com/Vanilla-Sky-B...F8&qid=1427838439&sr=8-1&keywords=vanilla+sky

And the Right Stuff is out:
http://www.amazon.com/Right-Stuff-3...id=1427838463&sr=8-2&keywords=the+right+stuff


----------



## HTNUT1975

Open Range!


----------



## MRG1

*Top 20 Most Wanted Unreleased CDs!*

In the same vein, there are certain LP and cassette format recordings it would be wonderful to have brought out as CDs, or placed in .

E.G., when people discuss renaissance music, one of the most cited LP and Cassette format recordings is

Welcome Sweet Pleasure, by Waverly Consort

Someone should release it as a CD.


----------



## stevan5150

The Wizard from 1989, nothing but a huge advertisement for Nintendo and Universal Studios, I still love it.


----------



## russ0230

True Lies and some of the others have decent sources out there...

File Size Processed: 23.98 GB, Play Time: 02h:21m:58s
1920 x 1080, 29.97 fps, 45.00 Mbps (21.47 Mbps Average).


----------



## Alex F.

Strategic Air Command (Jimmy Stewart, 1955) and True Lies.


----------



## WBFAir

Putting in a vote for "The Wall"!

Just watched the new Roger Waters release an it is simply stunning. Watched it on my big screen in 1080 with full SS + pumped through a 10" B&W 200w sub, an it just made my eyes water at times.

Hopefully this might bring back some love for the original as having that remastered with DTS an in 1080 is just something that needs to be done

...it just does

Oh an btw, I give a def second for Strategic Air Command (Jimmy Stewart, 1955).


----------



## sharok

Soderbergh's Solaris.


----------



## Onigiri

Abyss!


----------



## Art Sonneborn

When Worlds Collide
War of the Worlds
Destination Moon
Atlantis the Lost Continent
Conquest of Space
Rocket Ship XM
The Asphalt Jungle
The Big Sleep
Fahrenheit 451
Silent Star
Things to Come


----------



## RFK54

McCabe & Mrs. Miller, Arthur Penn's Night Moves, Local Hero, Pennies from Heaven, Atlantic City, Ballad of Cable Hogue, Streets of Fire, Citizen's Band and Who'll Stop the Rain for starts.


----------



## Lostonmountain

The one I'd really like to see is "The Music Lovers" doubt I will though, pretty well stuck with my VHS>DVD>ripped copy. Don't know what it's source film format is, but maybe it can be suggested for an HDR conversion so where's that list  ? Oh and I know it can be streamed: must be nice to have decent internet, but I'd still want it uncompressed anyway.


----------



## Steve Crowley

Local Here and the Abyss.


----------



## skittler23

True Lies isn't available on Blu-ray? I have lost all hope for mankind.


----------



## heavyharmonies

The Abyss finally to see the light of day, and in 4K HDR to boot:

http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=19501


----------



## philochs1

skittler23 said:


> True Lies isn't available on Blu-ray? I have lost all hope for mankind.


True Lies has been long hoped for on Blu-Ray, but it never materialized. Kind of strange, considering there was a 1080i/MPEG2 version of True Lies that had banging DTS 5.1 audio released way back in 2003, on D-Theater. The film recently got an even better 1080p/AVC download/streaming release last year, though only with Dolby Digital audio. Maybe that means it'll come to Blu-Ray soon. UHD-BD would be nice.


----------



## filecat13

*The Road Home*

Zhang Yimou's The Road Home deserves a Bluray edition that shows its exquisite cinematography and the wonderful performance of a very young, lovely Zhang Ziyi. Currently (STILL!) available only on a pedestrian DVD with no extras, this is long overdue for a worthy presentation.


----------



## Jive Turkey

I'd like to see "The Haunting" (yes, the one with Katherine Zeta Jones, etc.). I know it's got it's cheesiness, but I enjoyed it and it looked fantastic on DVHS Hi-def tape when I had it.


----------



## Kain

Jive Turkey said:


> I'd like to see "The Haunting" (yes, the one with Katherine Zeta Jones, etc.). I know it's got it's cheesiness, but I enjoyed it and it looked fantastic on DVHS Hi-def tape when I had it.


That movie has insane bass and awesome sound overall as well.


----------



## darthray

heavyharmonies said:


> The Abyss finally to see the light of day, and in 4K HDR to boot:
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=19501



It's about time


Ray


----------



## darthray

philochs1 said:


> True Lies has been long hoped for on Blu-Ray, but it never materialized. Kind of strange, considering there was a 1080i/MPEG2 version of True Lies that had banging DTS 5.1 audio released way back in 2003, on D-Theater. The film recently got an even better 1080p/AVC download/streaming release last year, though only with Dolby Digital audio. Maybe that means it'll come to Blu-Ray soon. UHD-BD would be nice.



I would not get my hope too high, James Cameron is know to want review all transfer.
It is too bad for us avid movie goer, but I hope that I wrong and you are right


The "13th warriors" is a guilty pleasure of mine, and hope to see it one day deserving a Blu-ray transfer.


Ray


----------



## chbrandt

+1 for schindler's list!


----------



## philochs1

I want 1935's Top Hat to show up on Blu-Ray or UHD Blu-ray. No Fred and Ginger? What gives I thought Warner remastered them for Blu-Ray many years ago. I want Bob Hope films, and a few more Paulette Goddard films would be nice. Also I want to see more 90's kids films that lots of people still like anyway. Bye Bye Love (1995), I'll Do Anything (1994), Homeward Bound (1993) Sidekicks (1992). Lots of people would buy those.


----------



## philochs1

darthray said:


> I would not get my hope too high, James Cameron is know to want review all transfer.
> It is too bad for us avid movie goer, but I hope that I wrong and you are right
> 
> 
> The "13th warriors" is a guilty pleasure of mine, and hope to see it one day deserving a Blu-ray transfer.
> 
> 
> Ray


I just said 'maybe' due to last year's release of the 1080p streaming HD download version. Lots of films get streaming only HD releases, but it's a very popular and beloved catalog film, so I said maybe. Definitely don't get your hopes up though.

Now that Arnold's Apprentice show flopped, they should make a sequel to True Lies. Won't ever happen, I know, he couldn't get a decent script to save his life these days. I'm ashamed of how he carries himself these days anyway. Maybe he should just retire.


----------



## Joe_Noir

repete66211 said:


> I forgot to include The Killing Fields.




Always thought that it was released on BR already 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smdelaney

I'd like to see "Gladiator"...The roar of the crowd in the colleseum around and above in Atmos would be awesome!!


----------



## Stiltz85

Don't know why, but True Lies has always been one of my favorite movies.


----------



## calculon68

Cannery Row. Debra Winger and Nick Nolte in their prime
El Cid: only if they did a complete soup-to-nuts remaster. (the current DVD is awful)


----------



## Stiltz85

Lureg said:


> You're not to blame. The actors were super hot.


Kind of off subject but I met Eliza Dushku almost 20 years ago at Camp Hale. Maaaaan, I had myself a little boy crush on her thanks to True Lies.


----------



## panavised

My most anticipated since the dawn of the format has been The Abyss. Looks like that might be soon remedied, thankfully. It'd be nice to see a high quality 3D conversion, like Titanic and T2 (can't wait to see that one in theaters)! A theatrical rerelease would also be welcome.

Glad to see The Keep mentioned. Only a dim hope of that, I fear, though Netflix had it in 720p for a while!

Schindler's List and Gladiator are both on BD, though two posters above mentioned them.

For now, I'd like to see Forever Young, Truly Madly Deeply, The Prince of Egypt, and about a hundred others! Fortunately many of these are streaming in HD, at least.


----------



## Torry Cox

Stiltz85 said:


> Don't know why, but True Lies has always been one of my favorite movies.


I totally agree. This is my favorite movie


----------



## gbpackers129

How about the theatrical cuts of Star Wars, Empire Strikes Back and Return Of The Jedi? Yes you can get the de-specialized editions, but not 'legally.' I thought I read somewhere that Disney said it will never happen either but we can hope and pray.

I would like to see The Abyss and Vanilla Sky released on Blu-ray. I thought those were both great movies.


----------



## samalexkan

True Lies , The Abyss are very Good movies


----------



## 9374994

I was just about to say "I really wish Event Horizon was in 4K", Googled it first and it is! YUS!


----------



## Steve544

smdelaney said:


> I'd like to see "Gladiator"...The roar of the crowd in the colleseum around and above in Atmos would be awesome!!


It was released on BR a long time ago


----------



## Jmouse007

espodo said:


> 
> 
> 
> By Eric Podolsky , 10/12/12
> 
> 
> 
> As the Blu-ray format slowly pushes DVDs into yesterday’s news, us videophiles couldn’t be happier with the ever-growing plethora of old films getting remastered and released in a pristine HD format. We are very grateful to live in a time when we’re able to experience film at a cinematic level in our own homes -- Blu-ray has truly improved the quality of home theater in ways that none of us could fathom a decade ago.
> 
> 
> 
> But there are still a massive number of classic films that, for whatever reason, have yet to get the proper HD treatment. The causes for these delays are varied: there are legal issues, print quality issues, or just annoying marketing schemes where studios hold back titles just because they can. Though the number of yet-to-be-released-on-Blu-ray films is through the roof (and thankfully shrinking every year), AVS has got some favorites that we feel should be of the highest priority for release. Here are a bunch of great titles that AVS members would most like to see get a Blu-ray remaster. And if you find yourself saying, “Really?! They haven’t released that one yet?” you’re not alone, we’re saying the same thing. Some of these titiles are obvious and some are obscure, but all are excellent films that AVS feels deserve a lovingly restored transfer. So get on it, studio execs! We’re on to you...
> 
> 
> 
> *True Lies*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Cameron really likes to keep his fans waiting when it comes to Blu-ray releases of his movies, and *True Lies* is at the very top of the list for us. It’s got everything a guy could want in a film -- scene after scene of great action, plenty of comic relief, and what is probably the best on-screen strip-tease of all time by Jamie Lee Curtis. Though nothing is confirmed, we’ve heard rumors that 20th Century Fox is planning on a Blu-ray release of *True Lies* in 2013 that could be tied into a promotion. Here’s hoping it’s true...
> 
> 
> 
> *The Abyss*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has been word spreading around the interwebs that James Cameron is about to start working on a new high-def transfer and master of *The Abyss*. Seeing as this mysterious, awe-inspiring film has never even had a proper widescreen DVD release (nor has *True Lies*), this is much welcome news.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bad Boys II*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why this 2003 Michael Bay action film hasn’t been released on Blu-ray yet is one of the great mysteries of our time. Luckily, a fan wrote Sony Entertainment asking this very question, and received this answer: “Because Michael Bay wanted to be more involved in the product that is going to be released. Taking the fact that Michael Bay now has other projects going on, and the fact that there has been talk about making *Bad Boys 3*, we believe that the *Bad Boys 2* Blu-ray will most likely be released when *Bad Boys 3* premiers at the movies." Good luck waiting around for that to happen...
> 
> 
> 
> *The Beach*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Leonardo DiCaprio thriller is a wicked good time, and long overdue for a Blu-ray release. If you’ve been waiting for this one, you’re in luck! Our sources tell us that *The Beach* is currently slated for an August 2013 release.
> 
> 
> 
> *Schindler’s List*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though Universal has announced that this iconic film is being restored as a part of the studio’s 100th anniversary “celebration,” no release date date has been given. We can only assume that it will see a 20th anniversary Blu-ray release in 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ghost World*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Zwigoff’s adaptation of Daniel Clowes’ graphic novel has been a cult favorite since its 2001 release, but we see no current signs of Blu-ray in its horizon. We do know that it will get the Criterion Collection treatment when it is finally released, but there are no clues as to when.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vanilla Sky*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This psychedelic mind-bender from Cameron Crowe is a visual marvel, but it’s being held back by Paramount for reasons unknown for us. We do know that the lack of a *Vanilla Sky* Blu-ray has nothing to do with director Cameron Crowe, who has made clear his desire to release it. According to Crowe, “I think ultimately it will come down to Paramount hearing from the fans, so feel free to write ‘em and tell ‘em you’re interested.”
> 
> 
> 
> *Dick Tracy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a number of lawsuits, the rights to *Dick Tracy* are finally in the hands of director and producer Warren Beatty, who made the film a loving homage to the comic books and noir films of the 30’s and 40’s. Happily, a release date has been set: *Dick Tracy* will hit Blu-ray on December 11, right in time for the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ghostbusters 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frustratingly enough, an announcement was made back in 2008 that this film would see a Blu-ray release very soon. Well, it’s four years later, and there’s nothing to report. Dan Aykroyd did tweet a while back saying, "*GB2* on Blu-ray - it's definitely coming out (with some extras/commentary)," but no official announcement has been made yet. Who knows what the cause of this is, as the first film saw release over three years ago. The waiting game continues...
> 
> 
> 
> *Tootsie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering this film was an absolute box office smash when it hit theaters in 1982, its surprising to see *Tootsie* left behind in the Blu-ray market. This may be due to the fact that it saw an anniversary DVD release as recently as 2008, so they may be holding back the Blu-ray so as to not get in the way of that release. Whatever the reason, we’ll just have to wait to see a cross-dressing Dustin Hoffman in HD.
> 
> 
> 
> *The Right Stuff*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There had been rumors floating around that this 1983 film about the birth of the U.S. Space Program would see a Blu-ray release as early as 2011, but sadly, this has still not come to pass. There may have been problems with the master, but it seems like Warner Bros. has been holding on to it for a 30th Anniversary release -- word has recently come out that the film is slated for a Q4 2013 release.
> 
> 
> 
> *Pink Floyd’s The Wall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, there’s not much news about this one. Seeing as *The Wall* album was just released in a deluxe format, and that 2012 is the film 30th anniversary, it seems like this crazy-bad-trip of a movie should be out on Blu-ray by now. There was a report from Pink Floyd engineer James Guthrie back in February that he was currently working on bringing the film to Blu-ray, but the process is clearly taking a while. This may be due to a poor film print: recent screenings of the film on Palladia HD revealed many scratches, tears, and other flaws. Hopefully the delay of this release is due to the addressing of these issues.
> 
> 
> 
> *Aladdin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Disney. Why must you torture us with your frustrating marketing schemes? The studio has been keeping this all-time animated classic locked in the vaults, though all sources point to an *Aladdin* Blu-ray seeing the light of day in spring of 2013 for its 20th anniversary. The wild animation and color in this film have no equal, and should look stunning in a remastered HD format.
> 
> 
> 
> *Who Framed Roger Rabbit?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this one? *Roger Rabbit* has to be the best mix of live-action and 2D animation of any film, and it will finally see Blu-ray release in 2013 for its 25th anniversary. The official Disney announcement says the disc will include three remastered animated shorts featuring Roger and Baby Herman.
> 
> 
> 
> *Mary Poppins*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of live-action and animation hybrids, this 1964 Disney musical truly set the bar for how it should be done. There is absolutely no word on a release for this one, though we would put our money on Disney it holding back ‘till 2014 for a 50th anniversary release (they’re all about those anniversaries).
> 
> 
> 
> *Thunderbolt and Lightfoot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This underrated 1974 Clint Eastwood film features an Oscar-nominated performance by a very young Jeff Bridges, though it has somehow been forgotten by many. The lack of a Blu-ray release (and an out-of-print DVD) may have something to do with Eastwood’s longtime feud with United Artists -- he vowed to never work with them again due to their lack of promotion for this film when it was released. Due to this grudge, a *Thunderbolt and Lightfoot* Blu-ray may be in limbo for quite some time...
> 
> 
> 
> *The Keep*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a truly lost film. This creepy, polarizing Michael Mann-directed horror film holds its share of cult followers, but is largely unknown to most due to the fact that it was never even released on DVD. It is thought that this is due to copyright issues stemming from the Tangerine Dream-penned soundtrack, so folks hoping to see *The Keep* on Blu-ray may not want to hold their breath -- this one’s got slim hopes (thankfully, it is available on Netflix streaming).
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorcerer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s another forgotten classic that features a Tangerine Dream soundtrack. This 1977 action adventure film is a white-knuckled good time, but sadly has only seen a less-than-adequate, full-screen DVD release thus far. Director William Friedkin has expressed interest in bringing *Sorcerer* to Blu-ray (possibly as a Criterion Collection release), though there are plenty of legal issues to work out first -- apparently Universal and Paramount don’t even know who owns the rights to the film. Here’s hoping they work this out ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> *The Great Escape*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thrilling 1963 Steve McQueen film about a prisoners’ escape from a German POW camp is currently in the queue for a 50th anniversary 2013 release, according to the PR dept. of Fox Home Entertainment. We expect it to look fantastic -- those motorcycle chase scenes through the European countryside are on a grand scale.
> 
> 
> 
> *The Wicker Man (1973)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the 2006 Nic Cage re-make and the 2006 sequel, *The Wicker Tree* (both awful films), this creepy 1973 original has rightfully earned its cult status as a bizarre horror classic. And while those two lesser films have both seen Blu-ray releases, this far superior original has no release date on the horizon -- looks like fans will have to keep waiting blindly on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> *The Big Sleep*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though *The Big Sleep* is considered the ultimate Humphrey Bogart/Lauren Bacall collaboration, there’s no telling when Warner Bros. will finally release this thrilling 1946 noir. It has seen a few DVD releases, so it’s certainly on their radar, but we have no idea when the Blu-ray will see the light of day.
> 
> 
> 
> Honorable Mention:
> 
> *Zardoz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one’s quite a shot in the dark, but we’d love to see this campy, very trippy 1974 sci-fi starring Sean Connery get a proper Blu-ray release. It features: a floating, talking stone head-god (named Zardoz, of course), psychic babes, 70’s retro-future sets, and Sean Connery prancing around half-naked in a diaper and a ponytail. What’s not to love? This awful/amazing movie probably isn’t on any studio exec’s radar, and will probably never see an HD release, but we can dream, can’t we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more unreleased Blu-ray titles, check out the Official AVS Blu-ray Wishlist Thread


I just want TRUE LIES restored, digitally remastered and released in 4K UHD with a Dolby Atmos or DTSX sound mix and I will be satisfied along with millions of other TRUE LIES film fans.

Come on Mr. Cameron, we've been waiting decades, please take my money


----------



## Jawaburger

I am waiting for The Black Hole!


----------



## Paulidan XM

After all the amazing stuff I was able to get last year, *The Black Hole* is now close to the top of my list too.

Others, in no particular order

*Prophecy ('79)
Ragtime
Let's Scare Jessica To Death
When World's Collide
The World Of Suzie Wong
Dragonslayer
Pretty Baby

The Mosquito Coast
Looker
Mister Roberts
Libeled Lady
A Summer Place
A Little Romance
There Was A Crooked Man
Prisoner Of Second Avenue
Quick Change

The Brink's Job
The Creature From The Black Lagoon Legacy Collection
The Invisible Man Legacy Collection
Dr Cyclops
This Island Earth
Endless Love
All Night Long

And God Created Woman ('57)
Cyrano de Bergerac ('90)
The Passion Of Beatrice 
The Angelique series

Nightwing

Lord Love A Duck

The Hot Rock

The North Avenue Irregulars

Fort Apache: The Bronx*


----------



## Protan71

Dragon slayer 
Final countdown 
U 519
The Keep

4k Atmos pleaseeeeee


----------



## Protan71

Oh ya Xanadu and basic instinct also in 4k


----------



## richlife

smdelaney said:


> I'd like to see "Gladiator"...The roar of the crowd in the colleseum around and above in Atmos would be awesome!!





Steve544 said:


> It was released on BR a long time ago


The point made was ATMOS. After the upgrade from DVD to BR, Atmos has more impact (possibly equal viewer impact) than resolution. And now we can add UHD! Thankfully, Gladiator is on the "coming soon" list (I saw "June" somewhere). That would be my top pick for purchase.


----------



## Actionable Mango

From the Earth to the Moon
Spacehunter (in 3D)
Rainmaker
Beastmaster
Star Wars Holiday Special


----------



## nut4movies

what about "New York, New York" (Scorcesse)


----------



## Lurker123

Ghost Busters 1 & 2 have not only been released in Bluray, but 4K. The combo BD version of both goes on sale regularly for $10-14.


----------



## XBR11

13 Hours in 4k


----------



## Asgard1an

The Aliens movies (excluding Prometheus and Covenant)

Original Predator 

2001 a space odyssey

The Exorcist

The original stargate movie (kurt russell)

The 2 other stargate movies based on the TV series (Ark of Truth and Continuum)


----------



## JLester

Apocalypto - It was released, but has been out of print for a while for some reason. Would love to see a UHD version, some of the cinematography would look amazing.


----------



## Asgard1an

JLester said:


> Apocalypto - It was released, but has been out of print for a while for some reason. Would love to see a UHD version, some of the cinematography would look amazing.


Good movie. I have the blu ray of it. Got it at a used movie sale in Boston for $5.


----------



## highdefjay

Don't know if this has been done but it would be a cool menu option if you could revert the quality of a blu ray release back to VHS quality just for the nostalgia


----------



## Cheddarhead

I would love to see a quality BD or 4K release of "The Year of Living Dangerously"


----------



## Asgard1an

XBR11 said:


> 13 Hours in 4k


13 Hours in 3D. I bet that would be intense to watch in 3D


----------



## Rengozu

I've always wanted to see the complete "Kill Bill: The Whole Bloody Affair" released for home viewing. Would be a nice remaster for 4K, but I'm losing hope of it happening anytime soon. Heard nothing but positive from those that got to see it screened in theaters this way, and would prefer it back as one movie as opposed to the 2 parts it's currently released in.


----------



## Jmouse007

Give me a digitally remastered, Dolby ATMOS 4K UHD, HDR Blu-ray of TRUE LIES and I, along with MILLIONS of longing fans will be happy.

This is a slam dunk for James Cameron. He would make millions of dollars to pump into his space Ferngully. TRUE LIES would finally get the respectful treatment it so richly deserves, and fans of this film would finally get a pristine A/V print they would cherish and watch over and over again.

Come on James, do yourself and the millions of TRUE LIES fans a favor; "Just Do It!" and "Get er done!": Take my money, please!


----------



## Art Sonneborn

When Worlds Collide
War of the Worlds
Destination Moon


----------



## kimg1453

The Thing (Original 1951 Uncut Version)
This Island Earth ( Proper US release)
The Atomic Submarine
Uncommon Valor


----------



## mrmagloo

Art Sonneborn said:


> When Worlds Collide
> War of the Worlds
> Destination Moon


I've got War of the Worlds bluray with Tom Cruise in my hand? Great sound track. Definitely the go to when demoing the audio system. Are you talking about something else?


----------



## kimg1453

mrmagloo said:


> I've got War of the Worlds bluray with Tom Cruise in my hand? Great sound track. Definitely the go to when demoing the audio system. Are you talking about something else?


Yes, we're speaking of the Original 1953 version Directed by George Pal, which is a classic and far and above a better movie than the later with Tom Cruise. The Tom Cruise version is not bad, its just many feel is doesn't really hold a candle to the original.


----------



## willieconway

Cronenberg's Crash.


----------



## drcos

mrmagloo said:


> I've got War of the Worlds bluray with Tom Cruise in my hand? Great sound track. Definitely the go to when demoing the audio system. Are you talking about something else?


Please tell me you are being sarcastic. Speilberg's garbage remake isn't even close. If I want to see a Cruise vehicle I'll watch one of the M:I movies, or Edge of Tomorrow (also better for audio than that one you mention).


----------



## mrmagloo

drcos said:


> Please tell me you are being sarcastic. Speilberg's garbage remake isn't even close. If I want to see a Cruise vehicle I'll watch one of the M:I movies, or Edge of Tomorrow (also better for audio than that one you mention).


Dude, I was clarifying what he was referring to. I seriously doubt the original will ever be released and even if they did, how good the original sound track would possible be without considerable work.

But regarding YOUR remarks, I can think of a thousand movies with better sound tracks, but seeing I'm not alone in thinking this movie has a decent sound track, I suggest you complain to everyone else who gave the movie a 5 star rating in our AVS pinned listing.

If you don't agree, you are totally entitled to YOUR opinion, but don't ridicule mine and all those who think it's pretty good. That's not cool.


----------



## roadscum

On Any Sunday, a motorcycle documentary by Bruce Brown from 1971. Features Steve McQueen and other great riders of that era.


----------



## xucardsfan08

I think the second happiest day of my life (outside of my sons' birth) will be finding out that The Rock (1996) will be available in 4K UHD with Dolby Atmos. 

How the greatest movie of all-time still has not been remastered into 4K is beyond me.


----------



## Actionable Mango

panavised said:


> Glad to see The Keep mentioned. Only a dim hope of that, I fear, though Netflix had it in 720p for a while!


I don't really understand the cult following on this one. As a WWII buff and Michael Mann fan, I really wanted to like it, but eeeehhhhh.... it was pretty bad and I don't think 1080P is going to help. 

Maybe it could be saved if they do a director's cut with the whole 210 minutes as intended. Or maybe that will make it worse.

I hear a documentary about the film was crowdfunded and will be released soon.


----------



## Baenwort

skittler23 said:


> True Lies isn't available on Blu-ray? I have lost all hope for mankind.



If you don't mind fan restoration there is a 1080p release from a fan scanned 35mm print that is floating around the trading circuit. It has the cinema DTS and mono tracks but not remastered. Very grainy but they were aiming to be true to the film cinema experience so it doesn't have any DNR applied.


----------



## Actionable Mango

kimg1453 said:


> Uncommon Valor


I know it's not the same as owning a disc, but Uncommon Valor is available for streaming in HD (purchase or rental).


----------



## Actionable Mango

Baenwort said:


> If you don't mind fan restoration there is a 1080p release from a fan scanned 35mm print that is floating around the trading circuit. It has the cinema DTS and mono tracks but not remastered. Very grainy but they were aiming to be true to the film cinema experience so it doesn't have any DNR applied.


As of November 2018, _True Lies_ and _Abyss _bluray masters are complete and awaiting review:


“Man, it’s on my to-do list,” Cameron admitted. “It’s a question of time-management. True Lies and The Abyss both have Blu-ray transfers that are complete for my review.​


----------



## Baenwort

Actionable Mango said:


> As of November 2018, _True Lies_ and _Abyss _bluray masters are complete and awaiting review:
> 
> 
> “Man, it’s on my to-do list,” Cameron admitted. “It’s a question of time-management. True Lies and The Abyss both have Blu-ray transfers that are complete for my review.​


That's great news. Has he ever mentioned when he might have time?


----------



## Actionable Mango

Baenwort said:


> That's great news. Has he ever mentioned when he might have time?


In the article he said he hoped to review it by the end of the year (2018). So I'd expect a release this year.


----------



## drcos

mrmagloo said:


> Dude, I was clarifying what he was referring to.


I don't think that he was referring to that POS remake in the same post as When Worlds Collide or Destination Moon. So either you were joking or ...? Sorry if you were offended.
I am offended POS remakes of perfectly fine movies, especially classic sci-fi.
So you can defend the soundtrack on that garbage 'film' but that doesn't help the film.

Peace.


----------



## mrmagloo

drcos said:


> I don't think that he was referring to that POS remake in the same post as When Worlds Collide or Destination Moon. So either you were joking or ...? Sorry if you were offended.
> I am offended POS remakes of perfectly fine movies, especially classic sci-fi.
> So you can defend the soundtrack on that garbage 'film' but that doesn't help the film.
> 
> Peace.


Hmm, 7 months later you crawl out from under a rock and carry on with your same pleasant demeanor as if time stood still, lol. Are you fresh out on parole?

Anyway, not offended at all, just curious as to your prickly attitude? If a movie is rated here on AVS highly for the sound track, and someone mentions it, I wonder what gives you the right to attack them if YOU don't agree with the rating? I'm not defending anything and frankly, I could care less. It is one of the better ones *** I *** have to demo my system, exactly as I stated before. Nothing more or less. I'm sure there are a million movies with better sound tracks so, is the plan to attack every post that you don't agree with? Are you the anointed one?

Again, you are entitled to YOUR opinion, and I certainly respect yours. If you don't agree with AVS's reviews, why don't you pick a fight with them and get Ralph's review axed if you don't agree with him? You seem to think mightly highly of yourself, so you might want to start doing your own reviews and show him how it's done? LOL.


----------



## tonigold9

interesting list too bad the movies are not in 4K


----------

